# Officer Down: Patrolman Christopher Mirabal - [Santa Fe, ]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

06/14/2007
*N.M. patrolman dies in motorcycle accident *

*Officer Down: Patrolman Christopher Mirabal *- [Santa Fe, ]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * n/a
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident

*Additional Information:* Patrolman Mirabel had served with the agency for 9 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.

*Incident Details:* Patrolman Mirabel was killed in a motorcycle accident on North Scenic Avenue in Alamorgodo. His department motorcycle struck a curb and then a tractor trailer that was parked on the roadway.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, June 14, 2007

*N.M. patrolman dies in motorcycle accident *
The Associated Press
ALAMOGORDO, N.M. - A state police officer died after losing control of his state issued motorcycle and colliding with a parked tractor-trailer, state police said early Thursday.
The accident involving officer Christopher Mirabal happened just before 7 p.m. Wednesday. He was pronounced dead at Gerald Champion Hospital less than an hour later.
State police spokesman Sgt. Andrew Tingwall said Mirabal lost control of his motorcycle after hitting the curb on the right side of the road, which sent the bike skidding across the road and into the parked truck.
Mirabal had been a member of the state police motorcycle unit since July 2004. He graduated from the state police academy in December 1998.
Mirabal is survived by his wife, Nicole Mirabal; his 9-year-old daughter, Kennedie Mirabal; and his 4-year-old son, Nathan Mirabal.


----------

